

Ask HN: Anyone willing to build a "ls" with Subversion integration? - olalonde

I've been Googling around for a while looking for a "ls" script that would highlight versioned/non-versioned files differently (or even display a tag next to their filename Added/Modified/Deleted/etc.).<p>I haven't found anything, so if you're looking for a fun project, here's one :) I would build it myself but I'm still a noob at shell scripting.<p>I've talked to a couple of friends about this project and they all seemed to like the idea.<p>If anyone's interested in building this, keep us updated here !<p>UPDATE: I've found this script that colorizes some svn commands: http://snipplr.com/view.php?codeview&#38;id=28748
======
zeugma
svn status does not provide you enough information ?

~~~
olalonde
Right, perhaps I should simply take the habit of using svn status when in svn
repositories. Still it would be _cool_ to have it integrated with the regular
"ls". Obviously, it's more of a nice-to-have than a must-have.

~~~
asolove
.bashrc:

alias ls="my_ls"

my_ls (chmod +x):

if [ -d .svn ]; then svn status else ls fi

